# attempting to make MIUI FFC Camera for OMFGB & CM7 work..



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

http://logcat.miui.us/303005 That's my logcat.. shows exactly where MIUI camera from the DHD MIUI ROM (the latest) with FFC support .. it force closes as soon as you open it..

i tried some smali edits, but partially don't know what im doing.,.. does anyone in the community have any ideas, maybe we can get this to work...


----------



## madzozs (Jun 10, 2011)

My Miui camera works fine for me. How did you install it?

I'm running cm7 on my bolt and all I did was rename the stock camera to Camera.bak, Move the MiuiCamera.apk to System/App and rename it to Camera.apk. After that, I used RootExplorer to change the permissions, and rebooted. No issues after that.


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

madzozs said:


> My Miui camera works fine for me. How did you install it?
> 
> I'm running cm7 on my bolt and all I did was rename the stock camera to Camera.bak, Move the MiuiCamera.apk to System/App and rename it to Camera.apk. After that, I used RootExplorer to change the permissions, and rebooted. No issues after that.


Confirmed that this works on OMFGB rom.
thanks for tip.


----------



## sikyou (Jul 11, 2011)

MikereDD said:


> Confirmed that this works on OMFGB rom.
> thanks for tip.


With front facing camera option? If so, can you post the apk that you are using? I pulled the latest miuicamera.apk from a dual camera device and tried this, nothing but fc.

Sent from my ThunderBolt


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

sikyou said:


> With front facing camera option? If so, can you post the apk that you are using? I pulled the latest miuicamera.apk from a dual camera device and tried this, nothing but fc.
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt


Here read this,

http://forum.xda-developers.com/archive/index.php/t-1152838.html

Maybe we can pull some libs from another HTC device?


----------



## MikereDD (Jun 6, 2011)

no preview doesnt work.
but the stock aosp camera's ffc works.


----------

